# Sedona



## Chuck Key (Mar 19, 2008)

One more then I am on to something else.  This one has a demonstrator look 









Chuckie


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 19, 2008)

You have a way to make a kit I don't really like into something special.  Nice stuff as usual.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 19, 2008)

You're a heck of a craftsman John!  Very nice!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 19, 2008)

Very cool, do I take it that the section uses a standard thread?  Is there a chance you would share just what that may be?


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> Very cool, do I take it that the section uses a standard thread?  Is there a chance you would share just what that may be?



The threads appear to be standard but you would not be able to find and off the shelf tap due to the odd diameters used.  The thread into the barrel appears to be 1.0.  I made the tap for the feeder thread about a year and a half ago and do not remember the exact size.  I believe it was .5 but would need to remeasure to verify that.  I used a caliper to measure the kit parts then converted the measurements to imperial and used the HF drill pack to get close.

Chuckie


----------



## bosipipes (Mar 20, 2008)

I was Able to find the tap and die for the front section of a CSUSA Gent pen. I tried it out last night. it is 10 x .75 I did not have a 9.25mm drill so I used 9.2 and it worked out fine.
 I found this place on the net and they have alot of odd sizes
http://www.victornet.com/


----------



## Ligget (Mar 21, 2008)

That is awesome, I like it![]


----------



## stolicky (May 9, 2008)

Nice job.  I like the clear nib part.

I have made many Sedonas (incl. closed ends) but this is one of the nicer one's I have seen.


----------



## woodchuckcuda (May 15, 2008)

That is sweet.


----------



## mitchm (May 19, 2008)

Excellent work. That clear nib is real nice![][8D]


----------



## desertyellow (May 20, 2008)

Thank you for the source of inspiration

Tony
Las Vegas


----------

